# Tesla joins BMW, and Mercedes on Top 100 brand list



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Tesla is moving up in the world, taking a seat on Interbrand***8217;s top 100 list of best global brands. The premium electric vehicle maker joins the likes of heavy hitters such as Apple, sitting at number 1, as well as BMW (11) and Mercedes-Benz (9) to name a few.



> ***8216;The brand consultancy agency Interbrand, which has produced the report for the past 17 years, ranks major corporations based on the financial performance of their*product and service offerings, their ability to influence customer choice, and whether the brand*can*command a premium price and*secure earnings for the company.***8217;





> Daniel Binns, managing director of Interbrand***8217;s automotive category, speaks to Forbes about how rare of an occurrence it is to see a car manufacturer*start from scratch, and become a leading brand within the automotive sector. ***8220;Tesla has proven that you can break in to build a car brand from scratch ***8212; no one has done that,*Only niche brands have been able to do that because it***8217;s a hard industry to break into. No major outside force has been able to do it the way Tesla has. Some others are threatening, such as Google and Apple.***8221;


*You can check out complete Top 100 Brands list here!*

_Source Teslarati_


----------

